# Aston Villa



## Crazyface (May 26, 2015)

Dumped their manager for Tim Sherwood and escaped relegation because Hull City were rubbish. I just do not know what these piddling little teams think they are going to achieve in the Prem. Tim Sherwood, as far a I care, didn't do much at Tottingham City and certainly will do even less at Villa. And whilst I'm on, just what have Norwich got to celebrate? A season of checking the fixtures to see where the next win MAY come from. As well as watching their friends at Ipswich stomp the Championship. 

Is it worth it?


----------



## CheltenhamHacker (May 26, 2015)

Crazyface said:



			Dumped their manager for Tim Sherwood and escaped relegation because Hull City were rubbish. I just do not know what these piddling little teams think they are going to achieve in the Prem. Tim Sherwood, as far a I care, didn't do much at Tottingham City and certainly will do even less at Villa. And whilst I'm on, just what have Norwich got to celebrate? A season of checking the fixtures to see where the next win MAY come from. As well as watching their friends at Ipswich stomp the Championship. 

Is it worth it?
		
Click to expand...

Yeh good point, may as well just forget about football beyond the top 4 eh! Sherwood did quite well at Spurs, brought up a few young players (Kane) and seems to have worked his magic at Villa as well!!

As for lower league teams being promoted, as a Bmth fan, losing isn't the be all and end all. Looking forward to the experience, seeing the club up against the big boys, and scrabbling any points we can!


----------



## super hans (May 26, 2015)

Crazyface said:



			Dumped their manager for Tim Sherwood and escaped relegation because Hull City were rubbish. I just do not know what these piddling little teams think they are going to achieve in the Prem. Tim Sherwood, as far a I care, didn't do much at Tottingham City and certainly will do even less at Villa. And whilst I'm on, just what have Norwich got to celebrate? A season of checking the fixtures to see where the next win MAY come from. As well as watching their friends at Ipswich stomp the Championship. 

Is it worth it?
		
Click to expand...



glass half empty





CheltenhamHacker said:



			Yeh good point, may as well just forget about football beyond the top 4 eh! Sherwood did quite well at Spurs, brought up a few young players (Kane) and seems to have worked his magic at Villa as well!!

As for lower league teams being promoted, as a Bmth fan, losing isn't the be all and end all. Looking forward to the experience, seeing the club up against the big boys, and scrabbling any points we can!
		
Click to expand...


glass half full


----------



## Foxholer (May 26, 2015)

Crazyface said:



			Dumped their manager for Tim Sherwood and escaped relegation because Hull City were rubbish. I just do not know what these piddling little teams think they are going to achieve in the Prem. Tim Sherwood, as far a I care, didn't do much at Tottingham City and certainly will do even less at Villa. And whilst I'm on, just what have Norwich got to celebrate? A season of checking the fixtures to see where the next win MAY come from. As well as watching their friends at Ipswich stomp the Championship. 

Is it worth it?
		
Click to expand...

Idiotic post from someone who seems to have no clue about the real essence of Football!


----------



## Canary_Yellow (May 26, 2015)

Crazyface said:



			Dumped their manager for Tim Sherwood and escaped relegation because Hull City were rubbish. I just do not know what these piddling little teams think they are going to achieve in the Prem. Tim Sherwood, as far a I care, didn't do much at Tottingham City and certainly will do even less at Villa. And whilst I'm on, just what have Norwich got to celebrate? A season of checking the fixtures to see where the next win MAY come from. As well as watching their friends at Ipswich stomp the Championship. 

Is it worth it?
		
Click to expand...

Ipswich stomp the championship? ROFL! 

They won't do as well as they did this season any time soon.


----------



## Crazyface (May 26, 2015)

Which is????? Money ????? Watching Johnny foreigner fall about all over the place. Your team chasing shadows, unless it's top 4. Liverpool spent Â£100M+ for 6th place. Have you lot got that sort of dosh? No, thought not. Stop paying for Sky football and things might get back to normal in 5 years. And England may have a team again.


----------



## Crazyface (May 26, 2015)

Canary_Yellow said:



			Ipswich stomp the championship? ROFL! 

They won't do as well as they did this season any time soon.
		
Click to expand...

Oh yes they will. ROFL you back


----------



## PhilTheFragger (May 26, 2015)

Crazyface said:



			Dumped their manager for Tim Sherwood and escaped relegation because Hull City were rubbish. I just do not know what these piddling little teams think they are going to achieve in the Prem. Tim Sherwood, as far a I care, didn't do much at Tottingham City and certainly will do even less at Villa. And whilst I'm on, just what have Norwich got to celebrate? A season of checking the fixtures to see where the next win MAY come from. As well as watching their friends at Ipswich stomp the Championship. 

Is it worth it?
		
Click to expand...

Ok so what do you suggest ?
It's all very making negative posts, but always better to then give your opinion of what can be done about it.

I rate Sherwood and although Villas safety was mostly down to Benteke performing well, no doubt he lifted the team when it looked really bad for them.

So what's the point of footy outside the top 10 teams?
I'll tell you, it's sides like Villa who are giving their supporters a day out at the FA cup final, my team Wycombe made the Semi final about 12 years ago and were at Wembley last Saturday in the League 2 playoff.

It's about following the team you supported as a kid, maybe watched as a kid, but it stays with you, and you have bad seasons, good seasons and average seasons, but you don't swap teams, it's about passion, laughter, the crowd, the tears, the pies, the atmosphere , the hope and anticipation, the aftermath, the discussion, the opinions,  the celebrations and the commiserations , the rivalry and the magic that it will be better next season.

You either understand or you don't


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 26, 2015)

Crazyface said:



			Dumped their manager for Tim Sherwood and escaped relegation because Hull City were rubbish. I just do not know what these piddling little teams think they are going to achieve in the Prem. Tim Sherwood, as far a I care, didn't do much at Tottingham City and certainly will do even less at Villa. And whilst I'm on, just what have Norwich got to celebrate? A season of checking the fixtures to see where the next win MAY come from. As well as watching their friends at Ipswich stomp the Championship. 

Is it worth it?
		
Click to expand...

Clueless rant - and that's being generous


----------



## Canary_Yellow (May 26, 2015)

Crazyface said:



			Oh yes they will. ROFL you back
		
Click to expand...

Ipswich haven't stomped anything in my lifetime. The only thing that could really be considered "success" in that period is their one season in the Premier League. 

Mick McCarthy's done a great job with a very average team, if any of the players are actually any good they'll be sold.


----------



## Hobbit (May 26, 2015)

Crazyface said:



			Ipswich stomp the Championship.
		
Click to expand...

I think they over achieved this season. And then there's Brentford, Wolves, Derby & Middlesbrough along with the 3 teams that come down who'll all just roll over and let them. Guess you missed your meds this morning


----------



## Tongo (May 26, 2015)

Crazyface said:



			Dumped their manager for Tim Sherwood and escaped relegation because Hull City were rubbish. I just do not know what these piddling little teams think they are going to achieve in the Prem. Tim Sherwood, as far a I care, didn't do much at Tottingham City and certainly will do even less at Villa. And whilst I'm on, just what have Norwich got to celebrate? A season of checking the fixtures to see where the next win MAY come from. As well as watching their friends at Ipswich stomp the Championship. 

Is it worth it?
		
Click to expand...

My team, Southampton, got promoted and have coped comfortably in the Premier League. The days of simply assuming that the 3 promoted clubs will go straight back down are a thing of the past.


----------



## Fyldewhite (May 26, 2015)

Crazyface said:



			Which is????? Money ????? Watching Johnny foreigner fall about all over the place. Your team chasing shadows, unless it's top 4. Liverpool spent Â£100M+ for 6th place. Have you lot got that sort of dosh? No, thought not. Stop paying for Sky football and things might get back to normal in 5 years. *And England may have a team again.*

Click to expand...

Yeah, with all that home grown talent in the 70's that couldn't even qualify for a world cup. Get a grip.


----------



## Crazyface (May 26, 2015)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Ok so what do you suggest ?
It's all very making negative posts, but always better to then give your opinion of what can be done about it.

I rate Sherwood and although Villas safety was mostly down to Benteke performing well, no doubt he lifted the team when it looked really bad for them.

So what's the point of footy outside the top 10 teams?
I'll tell you, it's sides like Villa who are giving their supporters a day out at the FA cup final, my team Wycombe made the Semi final about 12 years ago and were at Wembley last Saturday in the League 2 playoff.

It's about following the team you supported as a kid, maybe watched as a kid, but it stays with you, and you have bad seasons, good seasons and average seasons, but you don't swap teams, it's about passion, laughter, the crowd, the tears, the pies, the atmosphere , the hope and anticipation, the aftermath, the discussion, the opinions,  the celebrations and the commiserations , the rivalry and the magic that it will be better next season.

You either understand or you don't
		
Click to expand...


Oh dear dear dear. A Wycombe fan. LOL.

But, my post was not for you. It is for Premiership teams and also about the fact Villa panicked, swapped managers, and still just stayed up by the skin of their teeth. They probably would have stayed up with Lambert at the helm.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (May 26, 2015)

Tongo said:



			My team, Southampton, got promoted and have coped comfortably in the Premier League. The days of simply assuming that the 3 promoted clubs will go straight back down are a thing of the past.
		
Click to expand...

Watching all the buying clubs line up to pinch your top players last year was pitiful and shows all that is wrong with the EPL and their Sky money.
The fact that you built a new team and finished 7th was great to see. I think there are many UK football fans cheering your team on.

I think that you are an exception to the rule, I cannot remember too many clubs promoted in the last 5 years that have stayed up for more than 3 years.


----------



## Crazyface (May 26, 2015)

Fyldewhite said:



			Yeah, with all that home grown talent in the 70's that couldn't even qualify for a world cup. Get a grip.
		
Click to expand...

All that talent was not used. Did you watch the mavrick footie programme on ITV3 recently? All the best players hardly got a chance to show their skills and were a damn sight better than the rubbish we have now. Bowles, Marsh, Osgood, Currie, Worthington, Hudson etc check out how many caps they were awarded. It was a national disgrace. Even Hoddle, who if playing now would be a god, was left out more often than picked.


----------



## Crazyface (May 26, 2015)

Tongo said:



			My team, Southampton, got promoted and have coped comfortably in the Premier League. The days of simply assuming that the 3 promoted clubs will go straight back down are a thing of the past.
		
Click to expand...

Burnley...DOWN
QPR.....DOWN
Leicester.....should have been down but for a miraculous last few games and the collapse of Hull City.


----------



## Crazyface (May 26, 2015)

Hobbit said:



			I think they over achieved this season. And then there's Brentford, Wolves, Derby & Middlesbrough along with the 3 teams that come down who'll all just roll over and let them. Guess you missed your meds this morning

Click to expand...

Hmmmm, maybe. But with Mick MacCarthorse at the helm and his organisational skills, they are on the up, and will be there or thereabouts next season. Oh and weren't Ipswich a bit good under Bobby Robson?


----------



## Foxholer (May 26, 2015)

Crazyface said:



			Burnley...DOWN
QPR.....DOWN
Leicester.....should have been down but for a miraculous last few games and the collapse of Hull City.
		
Click to expand...

That'll be an 'apparently so!' then!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 26, 2015)

Crazyface said:



			Oh dear dear dear. A Wycombe fan. LOL.

But, my post was not for you. It is for Premiership teams and also about the fact Villa panicked, swapped managers, and still just stayed up by the skin of their teeth. They probably would have stayed up with Lambert at the helm.
		
Click to expand...

Over half of Villas points gained were after Sherwood took over - 23 points of the 38 they got - as well as reaching the FA Cup final 

They were only heading one way under Lambert 

Swapping manager kept the club in the Prem and got them into the FA Cup final


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 26, 2015)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Watching all the buying clubs line up to pinch your top players last year was pitiful and shows all that is wrong with the EPL and their Sky money.
The fact that you built a new team and finished 7th was great to see. I think there are many UK football fans cheering your team on.

I think that you are an exception to the rule, I cannot remember too many clubs promoted in the last 5 years that have stayed up for more than 3 years.
		
Click to expand...

Why is it "pitiful" ?! 

That's been football for years - players do well and will always look to move on to bigger clubs

Swansea can be added to the list of clubs promoted and staying up


----------



## maley81 (May 26, 2015)

You obviously didn't see villa under lambert.

As a season ticket holder of 20 years the difference between Lambert and Sherwood is night and day.  We would have been relegated by mid march if lambert had stayed - lost the fans and the players in the end.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (May 26, 2015)

Crazyface said:



			Oh yes they will. ROFL you back
		
Click to expand...

Not a hope. Very much one season wonders.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (May 26, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Over half of Villas points gained were after Sherwood took over - 23 points of the 38 they got - as well as reaching the FA Cup final 

They were only heading one way under Lambert 

Swapping manager kept the club in the Prem and got them into the FA Cup final
		
Click to expand...

Actually it was 22 points under Lambert and 16 under Sherwood.


----------



## bladeplayer (May 26, 2015)

Crazyface said:



			Oh dear dear dear. A Wycombe fan. LOL.

But, my post was not for you. It is for Premiership teams and also about the fact Villa panicked, swapped managers, and still just stayed up by the skin of their teeth. They probably would have stayed up with Lambert at the helm.
		
Click to expand...

Something Positive  happened with Benteke [sp] tho didnt it ? (& possibly Adebayor at spuds ) he wasnt firing at all , then all of a sudden boom . Good /Better with the players maybe ? 
Not a villa fan but if they win the FA cup would your opinion change ? just curious


----------



## Jimbop90 (May 26, 2015)

There is no chance in hell Villa would have stayed up under Lambert. Sherwood has given the team a new lease of life, yes Benteke finding form is a massive part of our upturn in fortunes, but even if he goes this summer, I don't think we'll be in a relegation battle next season.


----------



## pbrown7582 (May 26, 2015)

Foxholer said:



			Idiotic post from someone who seems to have no clue about the real essence of Football!
		
Click to expand...

:clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## Baldy Bouncer (May 26, 2015)

Foxholer said:



			Idiotic post from someone who seems to have no clue about the real essence of Football!
		
Click to expand...




Too true, he does support Macclesfield Town after all.:rofl:


----------



## pbrown7582 (May 26, 2015)

Baldy Bouncer said:



			Too true, he does support Macclesfield Town after all.:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Non league football then


----------



## c1973 (May 26, 2015)

Tipped Villa for the cup ages ago, before the QF. :thup:

Not sure what they think they're doing........getting to the final, tsk. 

No your place Villa!!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 26, 2015)

Sherwood got the Villa dressing room back onside and they played much better after he was appointed. I always think the newly promoted sides are on a hiding to nothing, certainly judging by some on here but the fans won't care a jot. To be honest, there are six or seven sides at the lower end that could be in a relegation scrap


----------



## Bazzatron (May 26, 2015)

Haven't read much after the moronic opening post but if any team will be romping the championship it'll be Wolves.....hopefully


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (May 26, 2015)

Bazzatron said:



			Haven't read much after the moronic opening post but if any team will be romping the championship it'll be Wolves.....hopefully
		
Click to expand...

Another dreamer!


----------



## walliams8 (May 26, 2015)

Crazyface said:



			Dumped their manager for Tim Sherwood and escaped relegation because Hull City were rubbish. I just do not know what these piddling little teams think they are going to achieve in the Prem. Tim Sherwood, as far a I care, didn't do much at Tottingham City and certainly will do even less at Villa. And whilst I'm on, just what have Norwich got to celebrate? A season of checking the fixtures to see where the next win MAY come from. As well as watching their friends at Ipswich stomp the Championship. 

Is it worth it?
		
Click to expand...

How much do you actually know about villa ? 

For the record villa are not a "little team" in the prem . 

Villa survived because we have a team good enough of survival , sherwood just brought back the belief that lambert didn't give . 

The performances we have put in , except the last 2 games deserve to be staying in the prem, not because hull were **** .

Tim sherwood actually had a higher win percentage than any spurs manager of recent times , so to say he didn't do anything with spurs with the time he had in management there is great knowledge of football &#128077;


----------



## walliams8 (May 26, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Over half of Villas points gained were after Sherwood took over - 23 points of the 38 they got - as well as reaching the FA Cup final 

They were only heading one way under Lambert 

Swapping manager kept the club in the Prem and got them into the FA Cup final
		
Click to expand...

This &#128077;


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 26, 2015)

walliams8 said:



			How much do you actually know about villa ? 

For the record villa are not a "little team" in the prem . 

Villa survived because we have a team good enough of survival , sherwood just brought back the belief that lambert didn't give . 

The performances we have put in , except the last 2 games deserve to be staying in the prem, not because hull were **** .

Tim sherwood actually had a higher win percentage than any spurs manager of recent times , so to say he didn't do anything with spurs with the time he had in management there is great knowledge of football &#128077;
		
Click to expand...

Cant argue with this


----------



## c1973 (May 26, 2015)

walliams8 said:



			How much do you actually know about villa ? 

*For the record villa are not a "little team"* in the prem . 

Villa survived because we have a team good enough of survival , sherwood just brought back the belief that lambert didn't give . 

The performances we have put in , except the last 2 games deserve to be staying in the prem, not because hull were **** .

Tim sherwood actually had a higher win percentage than any spurs manager of recent times , so to say he didn't do anything with spurs with the time he had in management there is great knowledge of football &#128077;
		
Click to expand...

Historically one of the more successful English teams are they not? 4th or 5th is it?


----------



## walliams8 (May 26, 2015)

c1973 said:



			Historically one of the more successful English teams are they not? 4th or 5th is it?
		
Click to expand...

Not exactly sure on the number but were up there with the most successful . Shame it was all before my era &#128553;


----------



## Tiger man (May 26, 2015)

What brought this rant about? Could think of lots of teams before the FA cup finalists and relegation survivors to have a go at. The change of manager has clearly worked so to start a Villa thread is just fishing for bites surely!


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (May 26, 2015)

walliams8 said:



			This &#62541;
		
Click to expand...

Wrong!

As previously pointed out; Lambert 22 points from 25 games, Sherwood 16 points from 13.


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 27, 2015)

Tiger man said:



			What brought this rant about? Could think of lots of teams before the FA cup finalists and relegation survivors to have a go at. The change of manager has clearly worked so to start a Villa thread is just fishing for bites surely!
		
Click to expand...

Either that, or the OP seriously knows nothing about football........


----------



## Fish (May 27, 2015)

I wanted Lambert to stay, I was informed by many around me here in Coventry that if Villa went down we'd have an extra Bank Holiday :smirk:


----------



## Bazzatron (May 27, 2015)

MetalMickie said:



			Another dreamer!
		
Click to expand...

Aren't we all?


----------



## walliams8 (May 27, 2015)

MetalMickie said:



			Wrong!

As previously pointed out; Lambert 22 points from 25 games, Sherwood 16 points from 13.
		
Click to expand...

I never really was agreeing with the points part . More the fact we were doomed under lambert


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (May 27, 2015)

Bazzatron said:



			Aren't we all?
		
Click to expand...

Not if, like me, you're a Bluenose.

Recent years have been more of a nightmare than a dream. (But still I keep going. Barmy or what??)


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (May 27, 2015)

walliams8 said:



			I never really was agreeing with the points part . More the fact we were doomed under lambert
		
Click to expand...

Sherwood has done a good job so far but if you are not to have the same problems next year you really need to keep hold of Benteke and sort out the defence. By the end of the season Vlaar had seemed to have reverted back to Concrete Boots rather than Concrete Ron.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 27, 2015)

MetalMickie said:



			Not if, like me, you're a Bluenose.

Recent years have been more of a nightmare than a dream. (But still I keep going. Barmy or what??)
		
Click to expand...

Not the worse season ever though surely. There must be some hope that one or two good signings and you can kick onwards again and maybe be close to a play off spot. At least there was little danger of relegation


----------



## walliams8 (May 27, 2015)

MetalMickie said:



			Sherwood has done a good job so far but if you are not to have the same problems next year you really need to keep hold of Benteke and sort out the defence. By the end of the season Vlaar had seemed to have reverted back to Concrete Boots rather than Concrete Ron.
		
Click to expand...

Vlaar has never been concrete ron in my eyes....  However you are right . Holding onto benteke is a must . Keeping cleverley is as important though in my opinion . Need another solid central midfielder and some decent defenders and don't think we will be in the same boat next year !


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (May 27, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Not the worse season ever though surely. There must be some hope that one or two good signings and you can kick onwards again and maybe be close to a play off spot. At least there was little danger of relegation
		
Click to expand...

Season of one-third and two-thirds.

After losing 8-0 at home to Bournemouth we were heading only one way. Only Blackpool were beneath us and 11 points from 14.

Remaining 32 games produced 52 points, pretty well play-off form.

Could be some interesting off field developments in next few months so who knows. One thing I know as a Blues fan is that it is never going to be straightforward.


----------



## Crazyface (May 27, 2015)

Actually, although I realize that using Villa as an example was goading some, my point is a general one. Oh 'eck now I'm going to upset everyone else who's not a supporter of one of the big 4. It could have been anyone of those other teams really. They swap their managers when things aren't going great, West Ham have just ditched Uncle Sam for who??? Who do they think will do any better? I would have loved it had Southampton held on to a champ League place. Sadly they just couldn't do it and we've got the same four in again. zzzzzzzzzz and they can't even reach the QF!!!! 
16 points from 13 games for Sherwood not great. But who could do better? The times when other teams won the top league are gone forever and it really doesn't matter who is in charge of your team if you think you are going to break in to the top four coz you're not. Mid table safety, that's the height of your aspirations. 
My team? Oooooo we're a long way off the Prem. Yet strangely in the same boat as most of Prem teams. Not enough money to really compete in our league so mid table is all we aspire to. Well I'm sorry but that don't cut it for me. If we aren't going to be able to compete on a level playing field then it's not worth the effort and money to go. I bob along to the cup games, as we raise our game for those, but that's it.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 27, 2015)

Crazyface said:



			Actually, although I realize that using Villa as an example was goading some, my point is a general one. Oh 'eck now I'm going to upset everyone else who's not a supporter of one of the big 4. It could have been anyone of those other teams really. They swap their managers when things aren't going great, West Ham have just ditched Uncle Sam for who??? Who do they think will do any better? I would have loved it had Southampton held on to a champ League place. Sadly they just couldn't do it and we've got the same four in again. zzzzzzzzzz and they can't even reach the QF!!!! 
16 points from 13 games for Sherwood not great. But who could do better? The times when other teams won the top league are gone forever and it really doesn't matter who is in charge of your team if you think you are going to break in to the top four coz you're not. Mid table safety, that's the height of your aspirations. 
My team? Oooooo we're a long way off the Prem. Yet strangely in the same boat as most of Prem teams. Not enough money to really compete in our league so mid table is all we aspire to. Well I'm sorry but that don't cut it for me. If we aren't going to be able to compete on a level playing field then it's not worth the effort and money to go. I bob along to the cup games, as we raise our game for those, but that's it.
		
Click to expand...

Is there a point in all that or another blob of nonsense ?


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (May 27, 2015)

Here I can agree with the OP.

Four teams have varyingly realistic chances of winning the Premier League, half a dozen others are in safety positions and the remaining ten are to some extent or another involved in a relegation battle.

Nowadays the limit of so many expectations and ambitions is to just stay on the gravy train.

Football, a sport? Not for a long time I'm afraid.


----------



## walliams8 (May 27, 2015)

Crazyface said:



			Actually, although I realize that using Villa as an example was goading some, my point is a general one. Oh 'eck now I'm going to upset everyone else who's not a supporter of one of the big 4. It could have been anyone of those other teams really. They swap their managers when things aren't going great, West Ham have just ditched Uncle Sam for who??? Who do they think will do any better? I would have loved it had Southampton held on to a champ League place. Sadly they just couldn't do it and we've got the same four in again. zzzzzzzzzz and they can't even reach the QF!!!! 
16 points from 13 games for Sherwood not great. But who could do better? The times when other teams won the top league are gone forever and it really doesn't matter who is in charge of your team if you think you are going to break in to the top four coz you're not. Mid table safety, that's the height of your aspirations. 
My team? Oooooo we're a long way off the Prem. Yet strangely in the same boat as most of Prem teams. Not enough money to really compete in our league so mid table is all we aspire to. Well I'm sorry but that don't cut it for me. If we aren't going to be able to compete on a level playing field then it's not worth the effort and money to go. I bob along to the cup games, as we raise our game for those, but that's it.
		
Click to expand...

Your point is completley invalid , as your original point was that sherwood has done nothing for villa or spurs , that villa would of stayed up under lambert and that villa were a little "prem club " . 

Anyone that knows anything about football knew his record was awful and under him we were going down . Had sherwood not have took over we would be in the championship and have no FA cup final .

A slight different circumstance to Newcastle and west ham getting rid of there managers when they were sitting mid table . 

It took A LOT for villa fans to get on lamberts back .


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 27, 2015)

walliams8 said:



			Your point is completley invalid , as your original point was that sherwood has done nothing for villa or spurs , that villa would of stayed up under lambert and that villa were a little "prem club " . 

Anyone that knows anything about football knew his record was awful and under him we were going down . Had sherwood not have took over we would be in the championship and have no FA cup final .

A slight different circumstance to Newcastle and west ham getting rid of there managers when they were sitting mid table . 

It took A LOT for villa fans to get on lamberts back .
		
Click to expand...

Agreed, lambert had them playing losing as well as unattractive football, Sherwood totally changed it around with the same players and got them to a deserved cup final, also.

Villa are a very big club crowd wise and history wise, although weren't most of your FA cup wins in the days of Old Tom Morris winning the open?


----------



## Canary_Yellow (May 27, 2015)

Crazyface said:



			Actually, although I realize that using Villa as an example was goading some, my point is a general one. Oh 'eck now I'm going to upset everyone else who's not a supporter of one of the big 4. It could have been anyone of those other teams really. They swap their managers when things aren't going great, West Ham have just ditched Uncle Sam for who??? Who do they think will do any better? I would have loved it had Southampton held on to a champ League place. Sadly they just couldn't do it and we've got the same four in again. zzzzzzzzzz and they can't even reach the QF!!!! 
16 points from 13 games for Sherwood not great. But who could do better? The times when other teams won the top league are gone forever and it really doesn't matter who is in charge of your team if you think you are going to break in to the top four coz you're not. Mid table safety, that's the height of your aspirations. 
My team? Oooooo we're a long way off the Prem. Yet strangely in the same boat as most of Prem teams. Not enough money to really compete in our league so mid table is all we aspire to. Well I'm sorry but that don't cut it for me. If we aren't going to be able to compete on a level playing field then it's not worth the effort and money to go. I bob along to the cup games, as we raise our game for those, but that's it.
		
Click to expand...

No doubt that getting promoted is better than the actually being in the Premier League (or it can be at least), but I don't agree that it's all entirely pointless. 

I would say supporting one of the big 6 is incredibly boring, far more boring than supporting Norwich (in my case) or another similarly sized club. In the last 20 years we've been relegated from the Premier League three times, promoted to it three times, relegated from the Championship once and promoted from League 1. We've won two leagues and have also been to Wembley and won. 

All any football club is doing is competing against expectations. Do better than expected and everyone is happy, do worse and nobody is happy - regardless of whether you're a top 4 club, a conference club or any other type of club. When supporting Chelsea or Man City the expectation is that you wil win the league and therefore achieving that is no where near as fulfilling as supporting say, Bournemouth, and winning the Championship which exceeded expectations. In the lower leagues the highs are much higher and the lows much lower, just look at the likes of Wigan, Bradford City and Portsmouth, three clubs that have had days out at Cup finals which would mean far more than a similar occasion to the fans of Arsenal, Man United, Chelsea and Man City, but who have also suffered horrendous lows in the form of relegation and financial trouble.

All football clubs go thorugh lulls where nothing happens, Villa were going through a fairly big one but the FA Cup Final this weekend brings that to an end. It doesn't last forever for any club and equally all clubs go through it.

No doubt the Premier League has it's issues and part of that is the smaller clubs spending most seasons worrying about retaining their place, but winning the league isn't everything. There's so much more to being a football fan, anyone that thinks differently is most likely the kind of supporter that rarely (if ever) attends a match and most certainly doesn't feel like they're truely part of their football club (something else that is much more the case for smaller clubs).


----------



## Hobbit (May 27, 2015)

Canary_Yellow said:



			No doubt that getting promoted is better than the actually being in the Premier League (or it can be at least), but I don't agree that it's all entirely pointless. 

I would say supporting one of the big 6 is incredibly boring, far more boring than supporting Norwich (in my case) or another similarly sized club. In the last 20 years we've been relegated from the Premier League three times, promoted to it three times, relegated from the Championship once and promoted from League 1. We've won two leagues and have also been to Wembley and won. 

All any football club is doing is competing against expectations. Do better than expected and everyone is happy, do worse and nobody is happy - regardless of whether you're a top 4 club, a conference club or any other type of club. When supporting Chelsea or Man City the expectation is that you wil win the league and therefore achieving that is no where near as fulfilling as supporting say, Bournemouth, and winning the Championship which exceeded expectations. In the lower leagues the highs are much higher and the lows much lower, just look at the likes of Wigan, Bradford City and Portsmouth, three clubs that have had days out at Cup finals which would mean far more than a similar occasion to the fans of Arsenal, Man United, Chelsea and Man City, but who have also suffered horrendous lows in the form of relegation and financial trouble.

All football clubs go thorugh lulls where nothing happens, Villa were going through a fairly big one but the FA Cup Final this weekend brings that to an end. It doesn't last forever for any club and equally all clubs go through it.

No doubt the Premier League has it's issues and part of that is the smaller clubs spending most seasons worrying about retaining their place, but winning the league isn't everything. There's so much more to being a football fan, anyone that thinks differently is most likely the kind of supporter that rarely (if ever) attends a match and most certainly doesn't feel like they're truely part of their football club (something else that is much more the case for smaller clubs).
		
Click to expand...

Excellent post, and it highlights the fact that its is your own expectation that sets the benchmark of a good or bad season. If the mighty Boro had won on Monday I'd have been over the moon, and if they'd finished 10th or better in the PL next season I'd have been happy. And being in the PL means you also attract better players, which can mean better entertainment, and you get to see better teams coming to your ground = better entertainment.

If Boro go up at the end of next season, fantastic! But will they win as many the season after promotion, or will they be looking at the trapdoor below them? I'd take the promotion every time, and then hope for top 10 or above.


----------



## walliams8 (May 27, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			Agreed, lambert had them playing losing as well as unattractive football, Sherwood totally changed it around with the same players and got them to a deserved cup final, also.

Villa are a very big club crowd wise and history wise, although weren't most of your FA cup wins in the days of Old Tom Morris winning the open?

Click to expand...

Last one was 1957..... Be nice for one this Saturday , Not expecting too much though !


----------



## Canary_Yellow (May 27, 2015)

walliams8 said:



			Your point is completley invalid , as your original point was that sherwood has done nothing for villa or spurs , that villa would of stayed up under lambert and that villa were a little "prem club " . 

Anyone that knows anything about football knew his record was awful and under him we were going down . Had sherwood not have took over we would be in the championship and have no FA cup final .

A slight different circumstance to Newcastle and west ham getting rid of there managers when they were sitting mid table . 

It took A LOT for villa fans to get on lamberts back .
		
Click to expand...

If I were a Villa fan, I'd be worried about next season.

Sherwood has demonstrated his short term motivational skills, but Paolo Di Canio, Glenn Roeder and Roy Keane have all demonstrated theirs too.

Losing 6-1 a Southampton and at home to Burnley is a bad omen. 

Of course Sherwood may turn out to be a great success, but he is inexperienced, particularly when it comes to recruitment. There's a lot of water to pass under the bridge before Sherwood can be lauded as a great manager (not that there is anything to say he won't be).


----------



## Marshy77 (May 27, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			Agreed, lambert had them playing losing as well as unattractive football, Sherwood totally changed it around with the same players and got them to a deserved cup final, also.

Villa are a very big club crowd wise and history wise, although weren't most of your FA cup wins in the days of Old Tom Morris winning the open?

Click to expand...

Totally agree with this, think Sherwood's man management is possibly his best attribute aswell as promoting youth - Adebayor, Kane, Bentaleb, Benteke, Cleverley. Next season will be tough for him, think we'll see just how good he really is with his summer signings and seeing if he can hold on to the better players at Villa.


----------



## Canary_Yellow (May 27, 2015)

Marshy77 said:



			Totally agree with this, think Sherwood's man management is possibly his best attribute aswell as promoting youth - Adebayor, Kane, Bentaleb, Benteke, Cleverley. Next season will be tough for him, think we'll see just how good he really is with his summer signings and seeing if he can hold on to the better players at Villa.
		
Click to expand...

The biggest challenge at Villa, unless something changes fundamentally at shareholder level, is that that the expectations of the fans will always be way higher than reasonably can be expected from the level of investment put into the playing squad. 

As it stands, the squad is good enough to avoid relegation and probably good enough for a lowish mid table finish. All the other clubs in a similar place, with the odd exception (Newcastle?) are likely to spend a net Â£20m this summer, maybe more, so unless Villa spend more than that, they'll stay where they are.


----------



## walliams8 (May 27, 2015)

Canary_Yellow said:



			If I were a Villa fan, I'd be worried about next season.

Sherwood has demonstrated his short term motivational skills, but Paolo Di Canio, Glenn Roeder and Roy Keane have all demonstrated theirs too.

Losing 6-1 a Southampton and at home to Burnley is a bad omen. 

Of course Sherwood may turn out to be a great success, but he is inexperienced, particularly when it comes to recruitment. There's a lot of water to pass under the bridge before Sherwood can be lauded as a great manager (not that there is anything to say he won't be).
		
Click to expand...

For the first time in the last 4/5 seasons , I am genuinely not concerned about next season . 

I don't expect much , but I also don't believe we will be fighting for survival come May . This may change if we did lose the likes of benteke and cleverley .... However as it stands the squad we have has a lot more potential than shown this year. 

I think the southampton and burnley games are write offs to be honest . Although we lost to burnley on another day we could of put 3 or 4 past them . I think we will be up for Saturday and definatley wouldn't write us off like most people did against Liverpool !


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 27, 2015)

I hope Villa win on Saturday. Far more interesting for them to win than Arsenal. Might persuade some other middle table teams to actually try and win a trophy next year instead of just aiming for PL water treading.

I can not see Benteke staying in any way, shape or form. If you were him or his agent would you advise him to stay? I don't see him as a top 3 club player yet but those in the tier below, Liverpool, Tottenham for example, should go after him like a shot and it would be a great step up for him. Two years at one of those teams and if he continues to progress then he will be a top 3 club player. Get the cup final out of the way, hopefully win it, and then make sure you get a whopping fee for him and buy 3 decent players with the money.

Villa are so far away from being a top 6/7 team that it is unrealistic to expect to keep a goal scoring asset like Benteke.


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 27, 2015)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I hope Villa win on Saturday. Far more interesting for them to win than Arsenal. Might persuade some other middle table teams to actually try and win a trophy next year instead of just aiming for PL water treading.

I can not see Benteke staying in any way, shape or form. If you were him or his agent would you advise him to stay? I don't see him as a top 3 club player yet but those in the tier below, Liverpool, Tottenham for example, should go after him like a shot and it would be a great step up for him. Two years at one of those teams and if he continues to progress then he will be a top 3 club player. Get the cup final out of the way, hopefully win it, and then make sure you get a whopping fee for him and buy 3 decent players with the money.

Villa are so far away from being a top 6/7 team that it is unrealistic to expect to keep a goal scoring asset like Benteke.
		
Click to expand...

I'd have him like a shot.

Offers himself as a target man and a beast in the box, but can also play on the shoulder of the last defender so good on the floor as well.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 27, 2015)

Seems an obvious fit at Liverpool. You have creativity but no presence up top. Rogers clearly doesn't like the 3 strikers he bought (???) so I imagine they will all be moved on this summer. Benteke as a starting point would be a great first move. Assuming you get the loanee from Lille back across then you have those two plus Sturridge when fit. Life suddenly looks a little better. Villa can benefit from a big intake of cash that Sherwood can then use to strengthen the team.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 27, 2015)

Would take Benteke as well - offers a good threat


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 27, 2015)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Seems an obvious fit at Liverpool. You have creativity but no presence up top. Rogers clearly doesn't like the 3 strikers he bought (???) so I imagine they will all be moved on this summer. Benteke as a starting point would be a great first move. Assuming you get the loanee from Lille back across then you have those two plus Sturridge when fit. Life suddenly looks a little better. Villa can benefit from a big intake of cash that Sherwood can then use to strengthen the team.
		
Click to expand...

Didn't the loanee from Lille make it into the worst team of the year in France?


----------



## walliams8 (May 27, 2015)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I hope Villa win on Saturday. Far more interesting for them to win than Arsenal. Might persuade some other middle table teams to actually try and win a trophy next year instead of just aiming for PL water treading.

I can not see Benteke staying in any way, shape or form. If you were him or his agent would you advise him to stay? I don't see him as a top 3 club player yet but those in the tier below, Liverpool, Tottenham for example, should go after him like a shot and it would be a great step up for him. Two years at one of those teams and if he continues to progress then he will be a top 3 club player. Get the cup final out of the way, hopefully win it, and then make sure you get a whopping fee for him and buy 3 decent players with the money.

Villa are so far away from being a top 6/7 team that it is unrealistic to expect to keep a goal scoring asset like Benteke.
		
Click to expand...

I am not sure that any team could afford benteke at the moment . Sherwood will value him at a stupid amount and I'm sure there was something put in his contract to stop him from talking to other clubs ..... Or maybe I just dreamt that!  

I personally think he will stay unless some club offers a ridiculous amount ....


----------



## pbrown7582 (May 27, 2015)

walliams8 said:



			Last one was 1957..... Be nice for one this Saturday , Not expecting too much though !
		
Click to expand...

An you won that one, after taking out our keeper.


----------



## Jimbop90 (May 27, 2015)

pbrown7582 said:



			An you won that one, after taking out our keeper. 

Click to expand...

Ahh but he came back on later in the match on the wing, his preferred position apparently.. 

(I only know this because Peter McParland was on Midlands Today last night talking about the 57 cup final!)


----------



## Bazzatron (May 27, 2015)

MetalMickie said:



			Not if, like me, you're a Bluenose.

Recent years have been more of a nightmare than a dream. (But still I keep going. Barmy or what??)
		
Click to expand...

League 1 was the best thing that ever happened to us, got rid of a lot of the bad eggs in the dressing room and the away days were fantastic.

It helps that we're financially sound, not sure your lot would've coped had Rowett not sorted you out


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 27, 2015)

Pin-seeker said:



			Didn't the loanee from Lille make it into the worst team of the year in France? 

Click to expand...

He did but it wasn't an individual thing. Apparently he did okay.


----------



## Stuart_C (May 27, 2015)

Pin-seeker said:



			Didn't the loanee from Lille make it into the worst team of the year in France? 

Click to expand...

You just can't help yourself can you?


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 27, 2015)

Hobbit said:



			Excellent post, and it highlights the fact that its is your own expectation that sets the benchmark of a good or bad season. If the mighty Boro had won on Monday I'd have been over the moon, and if they'd finished 10th or better in the PL next season I'd have been happy. And being in the PL means you also attract better players, which can mean better entertainment, and you get to see better teams coming to your ground = better entertainment.

If Boro go up at the end of next season, fantastic! But will they win as many the season after promotion, or will they be looking at the trapdoor below them? I'd take the promotion every time, and then hope for top 10 or above.
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree, a very good friend is a season ticket holder at Hull, has been for over 30 years and follows them home and away and he honestly says it is always much more exciting in the Championship, especially away games, travelling away to Premiership grounds and hoping you win but expecting to lose week after week is miserable, whereas in the Championship, every away game is/was an adventure.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 27, 2015)

Canary_Yellow said:



			If I were a Villa fan, I'd be worried about next season.

Sherwood has demonstrated his short term motivational skills, but Paolo Di Canio, Glenn Roeder and Roy Keane have all demonstrated theirs too.

Losing 6-1 a Southampton and at home to Burnley is a bad omen. 

Of course Sherwood may turn out to be a great success, but he is inexperienced, particularly when it comes to recruitment. There's a lot of water to pass under the bridge before Sherwood can be lauded as a great manager (not that there is anything to say he won't be).
		
Click to expand...

Don't rate Sherwood, his biggest fan is himself!


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 27, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Would take Benteke as well - offers a good threat
		
Click to expand...

Careful Phil, beginning of this season you were telling us how good Mario was&#128540;


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 27, 2015)

Stuart_C said:



			You just can't help yourself can you?
		
Click to expand...

Imagine going on holiday abroad and having such a lovely time that you need to post about Liverpool


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 27, 2015)

I think Villa will give Arsenal a good game at the weekend but if I'm honest I can't see them creating enough to win and worry about their defence. I'm having a punt on 2-0 Arsenal. Shame because you look back at the Villa sides I grew up with in the 70's and they were right up there as the best in the land. Think those days will be a while coming back


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 27, 2015)

pauldj42 said:



			Careful Phil, beginning of this season you were telling us how good Mario was&#128540;
		
Click to expand...

Still think he is a good player - in a team set up for him


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 27, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Still think he is a good player - in a team set up for him
		
Click to expand...

That isn't Liverpool. To be honest he's looked half a yard short of pace and disinterested a lot of the time. If you are serious about CL, get rid of the dead wood and ensure you buy quality and not panic buys


----------



## Stuart_C (May 27, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Imagine going on holiday abroad and having such a lovely time that you need to post about Liverpool 

Click to expand...

I'm amazed that a football thread lasted 7 pages without a dig at Liverpool that was totally irrelevant to the thread!!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 27, 2015)

Stuart_C said:



			I'm amazed that a football thread lasted 7 pages without a dig at Liverpool that was totally irrelevant to the thread!!
		
Click to expand...

Only on second page for me 

At least it was consistent who it came from :thup:


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 27, 2015)

Stuart_C said:



			I'm amazed that a football thread lasted 7 pages without a dig at Liverpool that was totally irrelevant to the thread!!
		
Click to expand...

Touchy. It wasn't a dig at all other than an observation based on what I've seen of Ballotelli this season. If you can get rid (and the salary) and get some good players in early and not last minute then I think you could challenge top 4. I think you're a few players short in key spots but get those sorted and why not?


----------



## Stuart_C (May 27, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Only on second page for me 

At least it was consistent who it came from :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Back OT ( I don't want this thread to turn into Liverpool again) I'd obviously like to see the underdog win the FA Cup and given the circumstances  Villa were in at the time it'd be a massive achievement if they won.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 27, 2015)

Stuart_C said:



			Back OT ( I don't want this thread to turn into Liverpool again) I'd obviously like to see the underdog win the FA Cup and given the circumstances  Villa were in at the time it'd be a massive achievement if they won.
		
Click to expand...

Yep - would like to see villa win also helps having a family member working for Villa


----------



## PhilTheFragger (May 27, 2015)

Yeah can we keep Liverpool out of this thread please unless it is very relevant to the subject
Thanks


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 27, 2015)

Stuart_C said:



			Back OT ( I don't want this thread to turn into Liverpool again) I'd obviously like to see the underdog win the FA Cup and given the circumstances  Villa were in at the time it'd be a massive achievement if they won.
		
Click to expand...

In a one off game can you actually see them do it? I just worry that Villa's lack of goals throughout the season will be a nemesis again and can't see them getting more than one at most. Of course that assumes Arsenal would get two.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (May 27, 2015)

Bazzatron said:



			League 1 was the best thing that ever happened to us, got rid of a lot of the bad eggs in the dressing room and the away days were fantastic.

It helps that we're financially sound, not sure your lot would've coped had Rowett not sorted you out
		
Click to expand...

Rowett made a massive difference just by placing players in their natural positions.

As to finances we must be about the only club in the Championship without even an overdraft and being run within budgets. Don't believe everything you read in the Express & Star or the Evening Mail.


----------



## Bazzatron (May 28, 2015)

MetalMickie said:



			Rowett made a massive difference just by placing players in their natural positions.

As to finances we must be about the only club in the Championship without even an overdraft and being run within budgets. Don't believe everything you read in the Express & Star or the Evening Mail.
		
Click to expand...

Fair enough, still thought you were struggling after all the Young stuff


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 28, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Imagine going on holiday abroad and having such a lovely time that you need to post about Liverpool 

Click to expand...

Fancied discussing all things football from my sun lounger :thup:
At least it gave you & stu the opportunity to play the Poor us card AGAIN.
Zzzzzzzz


----------



## gmc40 (May 28, 2015)

Pin-seeker said:



			Fancied discussing all things football from my sun lounger :thup:
At least it gave you & stu the opportunity to play the Poor us card AGAIN.
Zzzzzzzz
		
Click to expand...

Obsessed


----------



## walliams8 (May 28, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I think Villa will give Arsenal a good game at the weekend but if I'm honest I can't see them creating enough to win and worry about their defence. I'm having a punt on 2-0 Arsenal. Shame because you look back at the Villa sides I grew up with in the 70's and they were right up there as the best in the land. Think those days will be a while coming back
		
Click to expand...

Can't really argue with that , the majority of our fans will still be singing even if we lose . I think we will give it a good go though , so don't write us off just yet. &#128077;


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 28, 2015)

gmc40 said:



			Obsessed
		
Click to expand...

Don't worry about it


----------



## Crazyface (May 28, 2015)

5.30pm KO?


----------



## pbrown7582 (May 28, 2015)

Crazyface said:



			5.30pm KO?
		
Click to expand...

Yep has been for a couple of season now.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 28, 2015)

walliams8 said:



			Can't really argue with that , the majority of our fans will still be singing even if we lose . I think we will give it a good go though , so don't write us off just yet. &#128077;
		
Click to expand...

I think the longer you can keep it goal less the more chance you have. It's a lack of goals (think it was 31 in the PL compared to 71 for Arsenal in the PL) that will kill you. I've seen Villa a few times on the box and they can create without necessarily converting. If Benteke is in the mood he could out muscle the centre of the Arsenal defence and be a new Villa hero (more than he probably already is at Villa Park)


----------



## c1973 (May 28, 2015)

Villa will hit on the break and beat the Gunners 2-1.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 28, 2015)

c1973 said:



			Villa will hit on the break and beat the Gunners 2-1. 

Click to expand...

Benteke to bully the back line :thup:


----------



## c1973 (May 28, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Benteke to bully the back line :thup:
		
Click to expand...

I think so.


----------



## pbrown7582 (May 28, 2015)

No no no thats just not football..... Ref ref the big boys are picking us ...........


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 28, 2015)

Not sure I like the 5.30 kick off even though it's been this way for a couple of seasons. I understand the why, but it doesn't seem right


----------



## richart (May 28, 2015)

I have no interest in the FA Cup, after we were robbed by lucky Arsenal.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 28, 2015)

richart said:



			I have no interest in the FA Cup, after we were robbed by lucky Arsenal.

Click to expand...

You got a further than we did!


----------



## Crazyface (May 29, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Not sure I like the 5.30 kick off even though it's been this way for a couple of seasons. I understand the why, but it doesn't seem right
		
Click to expand...

Agreed. Fond memories of closed curtains at 3pm, to block out the sunshine, remember that?, mums home baked hot scones fresh from the oven with melted BUTTER at half time. Proper coke from the fridge. Where have those days gone?


----------



## CheltenhamHacker (May 29, 2015)

Crazyface said:



			Agreed. Fond memories of closed curtains at 3pm, to block out the sunshine, remember that?, mums home baked hot scones fresh from the oven with melted BUTTER at half time. Proper coke from the fridge. Where have those days gone?
		
Click to expand...

You do realise you could still do all of those, apart from the time moving from 3pm to 5.30pm?


----------



## gmc40 (May 29, 2015)

Pin-seeker said:



			Don't worry about it
		
Click to expand...

I'm not. You clearly do though.


----------



## Hobbit (May 29, 2015)

Maybe because there was so little live football on theTV back in the dark ages. But back in the day the TV used to go on at 12, and it was watched avidly till the final whistle. It just doesn't have that buzz nowadays.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 29, 2015)

Hobbit said:



			Maybe because there was so little live football on theTV back in the dark ages. But back in the day the TV used to go on at 12, and it was watched avidly till the final whistle. It just doesn't have that buzz nowadays.
		
Click to expand...

And that was just the build up on ITV and BBC. Add in the build up on kids TV as well and it got going from about 9.00. Happy times


----------



## walliams8 (May 30, 2015)

Come on you villa boys ..... Not a good day to wake up with a sore head !


----------



## Fish (May 30, 2015)

I really do fancy Villa to put one over on Arsenal, if Villa turn up like they can, I think they could really put some past the gooners and turn them proper over, oh I do hope so


----------



## Foxholer (May 30, 2015)

Fish said:



			I really do fancy Villa to put one over on Arsenal, if Villa turn up like they can, I think they could really put some past the gooners and turn them proper over, oh I do hope so 
	View attachment 15506

Click to expand...

Still backing them?

Sharp change by Wenger pays dividends!


----------



## USER1999 (May 30, 2015)

Fish said:



			I really do fancy Villa to put one over on Arsenal, if Villa turn up like they can, I think they could really put some past the gooners and turn them proper over, oh I do hope so 
	View attachment 15506

Click to expand...

Put your teeth back in, and get a reality check.


----------



## Foxholer (May 30, 2015)

Richardson is certainly the busiest man on the pitch! Having a pretty good game too!

And Benteke has probably had the fewest touches!

Be interesting to see what changes are made - and suspect that it'll be Villa that make them!


----------



## Fish (May 30, 2015)

murphthemog said:



			Put your teeth back in, and get a reality check.
		
Click to expand...

Hmm, bit personal that....

 I did say "if they turned up", which they clearly didn't!


----------



## Foxholer (May 30, 2015)

Fish said:



			Hmm, bit personal that....

 I did say "if they turned up", which they clearly didn't!
		
Click to expand...

Actually, I don't think it was a case of 'not turning up' as 'not being allowed to turn up'!!!

Carzola and Sanchez were the stars in a quite superbly dominant performance!


----------



## USER1999 (May 31, 2015)

Fish said:



			Hmm, bit personal that....

 I did say "if they turned up", which they clearly didn't!
		
Click to expand...

Ok, fair enough about the personal bit, but I didn't think villa would stand a chance. Arsenal have been in form, and villa have narrowly escaped relegation. On that showing there is no way Benteke is worth 32 million.


----------



## Fish (May 31, 2015)

murphthemog said:



			but I didn't think villa would stand a chance. Arsenal have been in form, and villa have narrowly escaped relegation. .
		
Click to expand...

Which sometimes means diddlysquat in the FA Cup, or any cup final on the day.


----------



## Canary_Yellow (May 31, 2015)

walliams8 said:



			For the first time in the last 4/5 seasons , I am genuinely not concerned about next season . 

I don't expect much , but I also don't believe we will be fighting for survival come May . This may change if we did lose the likes of benteke and cleverley .... However as it stands the squad we have has a lot more potential than shown this year. 

I think the southampton and burnley games are write offs to be honest . Although we lost to burnley on another day we could of put 3 or 4 past them . I think we will be up for Saturday and definatley wouldn't write us off like most people did against Liverpool !
		
Click to expand...

Are you still not concerned?

That was a pathetic performance.


----------



## walliams8 (May 31, 2015)

Canary_Yellow said:



			Are you still not concerned?

That was a pathetic performance.
		
Click to expand...

Still not concerned no. Poor way to finish the season.

We have a great base to build from and I believe sherwood will get the right men in . He is brutally honest so no doubt already told a handful of players that they are dead wood .

Pathetic indeed !


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 31, 2015)

I think Villa have the nucleus of a good side and like Sherwood as a manager. The fact he locked the players in the dressing room after the game yesterday showed it hurt and he won't have it. I think there are 5-6 sides that will be at the bottom and they will be one I think, especially if Benteke goes.


----------



## Crazyface (Jun 3, 2015)

sorry, to Villa fans, for popping this up, but I had a bit of a arguement with someone, alcohol fueled admittedly, but I said that if I was a manager in the Prem I'd assemble a team of players from the UK ONLY and try and keep them in the Prem. Using Patiotism, as part, of my driving force. It may also, over a period of time, bring in some support from neutrals. 
I was shot down in flames, but I stand by this, and would love it if someone had the balls to do it !!!!!!


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jun 3, 2015)

Crazyface said:



			sorry, to Villa fans, for popping this up, but I had a bit of a arguement with someone, alcohol fueled admittedly, but I said that if I was a manager in the Prem I'd assemble a team of players from the UK ONLY and try and keep them in the Prem. Using Patiotism, as part, of my driving force. It may also, over a period of time, bring in some support from neutrals. 
I was shot down in flames, but I stand by this, and would love it if someone had the balls to do it !!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Trouble with that scenario is that the team would be full of Welsh,Scots and Irish.:rofl:


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Jun 3, 2015)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Trouble with that scenario is that the team would be full of Welsh,Scots and Irish.:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

In Wales, Scotland and Ireland.

Mind I do remember a time when many of the better players in the English League were from the other Home Countries. Not likely to be the case again in the foreseeable future I'm afraid.


----------



## Foxholer (Jun 3, 2015)

Crazyface said:



			sorry, to Villa fans, for popping this up, but I had a bit of a arguement with someone, alcohol fueled admittedly, but I said that if I was a manager in the Prem I'd assemble a team of players from the UK ONLY and try and keep them in the Prem. Using Patiotism, as part, of my driving force. It may also, over a period of time, bring in some support from neutrals. 
I was shot down in flames, but I stand by this, and would love it if someone had the balls to do it !!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

That would make you a candidate for the shortest lasting Manager ever!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 3, 2015)

Loving the idea but in reality it'll never happen, certainly not in this day and age. Someone abroad will claim restriction of trade


----------



## Crazyface (Jun 4, 2015)

Not a restriction. You cannot be made to have certain players in your team. 
I'd buy the clubs shirt to show my support immediately !!!! So there would be Â£50 put into their battle chest.


----------



## Stuey01 (Jun 4, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Loving the idea but in reality it'll never happen, certainly not in this day and age. Someone abroad will claim restriction of trade
		
Click to expand...

Athletic Bilbao.


----------



## c1973 (Jun 4, 2015)

Stuey01 said:



			Athletic Bilbao.
		
Click to expand...

I was wondering if someone would mention them.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jun 4, 2015)

Crazyface said:



			sorry, to Villa fans, for popping this up, but I had a bit of a arguement with someone, alcohol fueled admittedly, but I said that if I was a manager in the Prem I'd assemble a team of players from the UK ONLY and try and keep them in the Prem. Using Patiotism, as part, of my driving force. It may also, over a period of time, bring in some support from neutrals. 
I was shot down in flames, but I stand by this, and would love it if someone had the balls to do it !!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

How much ad you had to drink??
You'd be relegated by christmas.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jun 4, 2015)

Crazyface said:



			Not a restriction. You cannot be made to have certain players in your team. 
I'd buy the clubs shirt to show my support immediately !!!! So there would be Â£50 put into their battle chest.
		
Click to expand...

You'd need some war chest to buy the likes of Rooney,Ramsey,Bale,Cahill & Hart.
Could you really make a full squad of top players from the Uk?


----------



## c1973 (Jun 4, 2015)

Pin-seeker said:



			You'd need some war chest to buy the likes of Rooney,Ramsey,Bale,Cahill & Hart.
Could you really make a full squad of top players from the Uk?
		
Click to expand...

Probably, but you'd need to avoid Scottish and Northern Irish players to do so. It would be more of an English Welsh endeavour.


----------



## gmc40 (Jun 5, 2015)

Crazyface said:



			sorry, to Villa fans, for popping this up, but I had a bit of a arguement with someone, alcohol fueled admittedly, but I said that if I was a manager in the Prem I'd assemble a team of players from the UK ONLY and try and keep them in the Prem. Using Patiotism, as part, of my driving force. It may also, over a period of time, bring in some support from neutrals. 
I was shot down in flames, but I stand by this, and would love it if someone had the balls to do it !!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

What for?


----------



## Crazyface (Jun 5, 2015)

Pin-seeker said:



			You'd need some war chest to buy the likes of Rooney,Ramsey,Bale,Cahill & Hart.
Could you really make a full squad of top players from the Uk?
		
Click to expand...

Ahh but there's the thing. Would you really need a "full squad of top players"? Just a few "top players" a few up and coming young lads. A few top players from the Championship. Blend 'em together. Job done. 

A side full of stars does not a team make.

You can use that if you like.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Jun 5, 2015)

Crazyface said:



			Ahh but there's the thing. Would you really need a "full squad of top players"? Just a few "top players" a few up and coming young lads. A few top players from the Championship. Blend 'em together. Job done. 

A side full of stars does not a team make.

You can use that if you like. 

Click to expand...

Sorry but the mix you suggest would be automatic candidates for relegation.


----------



## Crazyface (Oct 6, 2015)

Crazyface said:



			Dumped their manager for Tim Sherwood and escaped relegation because Hull City were rubbish. I just do not know what these piddling little teams think they are going to achieve in the Prem. Tim Sherwood, as far a I care, didn't do much at Tottingham City and certainly will do even less at Villa. And whilst I'm on, just what have Norwich got to celebrate? A season of checking the fixtures to see where the next win MAY come from. As well as watching their friends at Ipswich stomp the Championship. 

Is it worth it?
		
Click to expand...


Cough cough ! I've got sympathy for Villa though. At least they tried a British person. He'll be gone soon, with BIG SAM waiting in the wings !!!!!!

(PS Just the Villa bit) :mmm:


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 6, 2015)

No one deserves that. Maybe Brenda is next in line there? Actually, stick with Tim until Christmas and see where you stand then. I think both he and Mclaren at Newcastle need time to bed their players in. Whether they get it is another matter but at both clubs the problems are deeper than the managers they have. Sherwood in particular has a poor squad after years of neglect.


----------



## Crazyface (Oct 26, 2015)

Well, cough, I got that right.  Too late to grab Big Sam, he's got his, and Sunderlands season going with a great win over Newcastle. 

PS McClaren is useless also, took over a great young squad at Derby and should have got them up but messed that up. It would not surprise me in the least if he was next. The money is EVERYTHING !!!! Drop down and there area host of teams that are well organised scrapping to come up. It's not an easy place to drop down in to. 
I'd love Mick Mac to get Ipswich up. He makes great telly !!!


----------

